

Hiring makers of products for innovation team - katzz

joinemerge.com
======
pollen23
You're working on remote collaboration, but not really eating your own dog
food. Offices in SF and SJ. What's remote with that?

~~~
katzz
We're a pretty new group, expanding the team with both remote and local team
members at the moment. And yeah, we eat our own dog food all the time when we
work with other teams in Oslo, Denmark, UK, etc.

~~~
pollen23
Fair enough :)

